
The Reno Cure for Valentines Gone Wrong - samclemens
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/the-reno-cure-for-valentines-gone-wrong-divorce/
======
MilnerRoute
There was actually a Hollywood murder mystery -- "Charlie Chan in Reno" \--
that was based on the "Reno cure".

